# Mt Shasta Summit Century



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Please post pictures if you've got some!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

*Recap*

Good timing - I was about to start a thread to post some pics 

A couple of friends suggesting trying the Shasta Summit Century, all raving about the fantastic views and great course. So, I signed up a while back. Being a nearly 5-hour drive from the Bay Area, I had planned to take Monday off work and stay 2 nights, but a jury duty summons changed that and I had to drive back right after the ride - not terribly pleasant.

The Mount Shasta Summit Century has four courses, 30/60/100/139 miles; if I'm going to drive all that way, then there's no way I'm doing anything less than the longest course! I had found a GPS track on Strava from last year's ride and after checking there were no changes this year, compressed, marked and uploaded that to my Garmin.

They had staggered start times, with the long course riders starting around dawn, between 5:30 and 6:30am. I had arrived the previous night at 7pm, the cutoff time for pre-registration so had to register on the day.

I wish hotels would start their breakfast a little earlier when an organized ride is scheduled, but I was prepared and had my preferred pre-ride breakfast of oatmeal and a banana and, of course, coffee. I drove down to the City Park, found a parking spot easily, unloaded, registered and hit the course. I really prefer the double-century starts, where everyone goes off at once - it makes an event of it!

This ride uses a wrist (or ankle, if you prefer) band rather than a number. I quite liked it as I was able to easily identify (by the band color) which course riders were riding and it didn't flap around or become annoying as numbers often do.

*Start *- 5:52am

A quick systems check as I rode out revealed that I had forgotten my water bottles so had to circle back to the car and was on course at 5:52am. Not starting right on 5:30am worked well as I didn't have to carry a proper light (just a small LED visibility light). There was no facility to drop these at rest stops so I would have been left carrying it all day.

The ride begins with some mild climbing and a short descent to the start of the first climb. I was watching my power, trying to stay under 300W, but still passing a lot of riders. Even at this early stage, I was impressed by the variety of types of riders attempting the long course - I would expect 139 miles would filter all but the strongest riders out but there was as much variety as you'd see on a flat 50 mile ride. Impressive!

Sun rise was happening just behind Mt Shasta so I enjoyed passing the flat miles watching the morning colors in the sky.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TCD5GkEQn-xJslfJQk1zLtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7quHtpUdoqg/UB__CRSaquI/AAAAAAAAtOs/G7CdZLgJErs/s800/P1060148.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

Near the top of the first small climb I caught a fairly large group climbing slowly and passed them. As we went over the top of the hill, they came past me in a fast paceline so I jumped on that and got a fast tow to the start of the first big climb.

*Parks Creek Summit* - 6:27am, 13 mi

As the climb began, the paceline split with 4 moving off the front as the others climbed more slowly. I moved up to stay with the front group, carefully watching to stay around 250W. This is a 3800' climb and I'm well aware that climbs more than about 2000' push the limits of my endurance this year, so when 2 of the 4 upped the pace about a mile into the climb, I dropped back and began climbing solo.

There was always another rider on the road ahead of me, folks who had started before me. Everyone was having a good time, still feeling fresh!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/c28g2ZN_jmSBK-ZsZGo4FtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-e-gnuzgyAK8/UB__DdiIBUI/AAAAAAAAtHs/JaPfBQ4SxJ8/s800/P1060154.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

On the way up, a few rain drops fell and about half-way up, it turned into light rain. It was about 60F, so I wasn't worried about getting cold on the climb, but I was worried about the descent to come. Fortunately, the rain was short-lived and the road was dry when I did come back down.

The sunrise was still putting on a bit of a show, distracting me from the work of climbing.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r8YldATmtxoQNEwPOw7wsNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_UIj5fGkaQE/UB__DxOLghI/AAAAAAAAtPE/IE5Q0WLwcx4/s800/P1060156.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

Aside from the sunrise, the view from the climb was impressive with some nice reveals of Mt Shasta with its morning cloud blanket. Even though it wasn't a mass start, I was curious how many riders were ahead of me so started counting them, as Stan suggested, as they passed. The leading rider was an old, fully bearded guy on an old commuter bike - my first thought was that he must have started really early. He passed me 4 miles from the summit giving him an 8 mile head start. Incredibly, he increased this lead when I passed him on subsequent climbs.

The top of the climb is where the road intersects with the Pacific Crest Trail - I'm not actually sure if it's the summit of the road. I had counted 24 descenders ahead of me and about another 20 at the rest stop. There were plenty of stronger riders than me, but I still got a 10th place (now 13th) on Strava for the climb. I hung at the top longer than I might have if it was a double century, about 7 mins, enjoying the chatter and climb recaps.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Xb68Vi1xfdOlEuCRLcfTdtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-klkD93YOEbo/UB__Ess-oPI/AAAAAAAAtII/vGmGhj9r1ZI/s800/P1060159.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

I love descending and I had noticed that the road surface, as long as it had dried up, was in pretty good shape - very little gravel, not a lot of ugly potholes. My biggest concern was inattentive climbing riders, so I decided to go for it, having fun, but be cautious on blind corners and if it appeared climbers weren't paying attention.

It was still a bit chilly and I was beginning to wonder if perhaps it might have been good to at least have arm warmers, but I tend to work hard on fast descents so I kept reasonably warm. Others were layering up before starting the descent.

It was a blast. Riders were nearly always aware of me and the road was dry. It had great corners and enough variability in the surface to keep my focus. I managed a 6th place on Strava.. very pleasing.

*Weed *- 8:23am, 39 mi

The next 23 miles was a flat/rolling section headed to the 2nd major climb. Here we rejoined the other routes so there were quite a few more riders around.

Although it was still quite overcast, there were some very pretty views of Mt Shasta and surrounding hills.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AjNPiUz4g3bchsCngoItf9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-XnIpqp5QtSQ/UB__FhXPy4I/AAAAAAAAtIk/F7TV3R0wvCA/s800/P1060162.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/k3pOJ70UHJwwKw0a-2Wnj9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-D6VXG5G1VhI/UB__FjqZajI/AAAAAAAAtIo/R8Jhe6KqIco/s800/P1060163.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-R0GKlbUJuZ35u1otEUvt9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-EJNpsJoUFzg/UB__F_2K_UI/AAAAAAAAtIw/6bPtnUD7QZ4/s800/P1060164.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/T7-jYa4fHOZ0_nCxpp8_I9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Azs1FrLTgk0/UB__GBb2uEI/AAAAAAAAtI8/Ru-ulbbuhnc/s800/P1060165.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

The road surface here was terrible, clearly destroyed by the elements, or perhaps just poorly built. But it was flat/slight-climb, so it wasn't too uncomfortable.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AnGx63RcH_2xWCgh2Yv0WdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mD5SFVVMEk4/UB__GUyckEI/AAAAAAAAtJE/O0ENnHJ8nhY/s800/P1060166.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

I didn't realize that the route took us through the city with my favorite name..

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6t1roj-MCqfK_Aj-V-T699MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-lfATX_rQiS4/UB__GrC03iI/AAAAAAAAtJU/qv7NEU4n1HM/s800/P1060167.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

After a rest stop, I was ambling along the flat at a casual pace, and was passed by a couple of very strong-looking riders. Of course, I did what any self-respecting endurance rider would do and jumped on the train! Always hard to know how welcome you'll be in this situation, especially with my triple and hairy legs , but they started signalling so I took it I was ok to join.

After a few miles of fast riding, I figured I had better offer some help so I jumped to the front and took a 3-mile pull. Always the team player 

We pulled into the lunch stop, although it was a spot we would return to later for the actual lunch stop, so I just ate some watermelon, potatoes and assorted food then took off solo for the second climb.

*Mumbo Summit* - 9:52am, 62 mi

It surprised me when I looked down at my Garmin and saw I'd already done 65 miles - only one climb down and the flats had gone by quite quickly with pacelining. Still, it was only half the distance and much less than half the climbing done so no cause to celebrate! 

The Mumbo climb was on a properly maintained road,with a center line for half the climb, but not much of a shoulder. There was quite a bit of vehicle traffic at times - most were good about giving room but there is always the occasional ******* (usually in a big white truck) who hates cyclists. Same everywhere.

Further up the climb, past a spot where the 100 & 60 milers turned around mid-climb, the road narrowed and traffic died down (not sure where it all went!) and it became serene again. Quite different scenery.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BtFdRgQ8i6f8Pt_6jaFjBNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mzL9ur_v2ls/UB__H4mGghI/AAAAAAAAtJ0/8FaIsf4E5Qw/s800/P1060170.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

The grade was mostly a fairly moderate 5-7% with one memorable, hot section of 10-13%. A creek by the road provided a nice relaxing soundtrack.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7FBey_e1HHGv-DSXkOOsUdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GqrpIyAkh20/UB__IGAU2mI/AAAAAAAAtJ4/kPb_km6lti0/s800/P1060171.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

There were much fewer riders up here now, the occasional 100 miler who had either missed the turn or decided to complete the climb. I was passed by a couple of stronger riders, but passed quite a few others. I slowly reeled this guy in and we finished the end of the climb together, sharing our suffering, wordlessly pushing each other. I love how that happens!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/mK8eua2Qhmv385jDmf89JdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-HXjJ8WKhAnY/UB__If6-90I/AAAAAAAAtJ8/ZXOgx9LdWEM/s800/P1060172.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

We chatted at the rest stop at the top while watching a rider get a massage - they had a table setup there and a few ladies giving massages for free.. very nice! I relaxed and hung around for 10 mins before hitting the descent.

Emboldened by my previous descent, I gave this a good hammer too, letting off the gas a little as I passed the turnaround point half-way down the climb. I still need to develop stronger neck muscles to be able to descend really well for very long descents (this one was 30 minutes long!) as I find myself having to sit up and stretch my neck.

So far, I was very much enjoying this ride - the climbs were long but not brutal and the descents twisty and fun!

*Castle Lake* - 12pm, 92 mi

At the end of the descent is a turn and immediately the 3rd climb begins. I was feeling pretty good still, despite having passed 10K' climbing and closing in on 100 miles done. This climb is the smallest of the ride, climbing only 2200' over 7 miles.

Again, the road was well maintained, supporting a lot of recreational traffic up to Castle Lake. It was getting quite warm now, my Garmin showing between 85 & 95F for the climb. Noticing how much I was sweating, I had begun taking Endurolytes and it kept all signs of cramps away the whole day.

Oh the other hand, I wasn't really eating that well. I had as much fruit as I could handle at each rest stop, a few potatoes and threw a bar in my pocket which I forced myself to eat as I climbed. I had also taken a Perpetuem Solid tablet at the start of each climb (except the first). I usually eat much more than that, and began to worry that I'd pay for it on the final climb.

This climb was quite different to the previous ones with the road seemingly built for higher speed. I figured the descent was going to be fast but not as technical/fun. It climbed up through the forest for a few miles then popped out with views over the top.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IZ7AQdi2ZieBq9K3weGDG9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pwT6OyaTH4U/UB__IjjbU-I/AAAAAAAAtKE/zvomA06iKhw/s800/P1060173.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/e1rAd0k2q9kqvJBT1iiQTdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5tc2LcJ3_MU/UB__I1BNQXI/AAAAAAAAtKQ/iPW4TBtKxG4/s800/P1060174.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

I enjoyed the climb, although I was feeling a little beat by the top, mostly from the heat as the last few miles were fully exposed to the sun.

The climb finishes at Castle Lake where there is a lot of human activity from day visitors, up for a swim and to hang out in the beautiful location. I love swimming in alpine lakes at I badly wanted to jump in, but the thought of completing the ride with a soggy chamois was enough to keep me dry.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XJzOQ6XmHlZi2-pWQ-ExSNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-WqjIOD3EaUg/UB__KSIR9cI/AAAAAAAAtK4/ZeFX0hwbTjA/s800/P1060179.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

I did enjoy the descent, basically tucked for speed the whole way, scoring a 9th (now 11th) place on Strava despite stopping mid-descent for 30 secs to take this photo!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-KZoP5KgZirUih-ln7fpxdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-B5npGnHIAgI/UB__Ln5qsKI/AAAAAAAAtLc/d9Qr0fLxWn0/s800/P1060183.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

*Lunch *- 1:25pm, 107 mi

I was feeling a little tired at the lunch stop so decided to take a bit of time here. Only one more climb to go, but it was a big one.

I didn't at all feel like a sandwich, so just nibbled on the usuals and had a V8. I'm paranoid about the battery life of my new Garmin 800, so I charged it while I ate and rested. 

After eating, I noticed a shady spot in the grass attracting a lot of resting riders so found a spot and lay down and had a 30 minute sleep. I think I was crashing from over-caffeinating on the drive up the previous day. It was very peaceful under the trees, in the grass, with a breeze blowing. 

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/drkxzW9wltgPGM6-8NxoYtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-M9tDyEzFSGw/UB__MZu5zPI/AAAAAAAAtLs/vXpLh1DSfZQ/s800/P1060185.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

It took a bit of effort to get up again, but motivated by getting as early a start as possible on the long drive home after the ride, I moved out slowly.

BTW, the route was very well marked. You would never need a map to navigate the course.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/2atkVbj8pIQt2Q0qanXv0tMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gBM2m7s6wnE/UB__M6Eo8AI/AAAAAAAAtL4/ZXoFL-b5oKc/s800/P1060187.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

*Everrit Memorial Highway/Mt Shasta* - 2:25pm, 110 mi

There was no denying that I was feeling pretty tired, despite my sleep. I'm not sure what I needed to drive me to push up the long 13.4 mi climb ahead, but it was lacking so I stopped looking at my power output and resolved to just climb at a comfortable pace and enjoy it. 

I realized I had forgotten to refill my bottles at the lunch stop - they were mostly full anyway, but the sun had warmed the water, so at a public water fountain, I emptied them and refilled with cool water.

The first section is fairly straight and exposed which was a little disheartening, but a kind local was standing at the end of her driveway with a hose and upon request let me have it with a blast of cool water.. that was excellent!!

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8odgbHFYSJaFceTfIunQlNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cEHEhqQZs-0/UB__NWqoaHI/AAAAAAAAtME/9O4573q16AA/s800/P1060188.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

The first few miles are quite boring climbing but it soon starts to twist around a little and the views of the valley appear

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7z4NmHQQf7MQRFV8-20SCtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ukGZyvtnfGQ/UB__ONimHHI/AAAAAAAAtMY/d9wsGg2ZTCg/s800/P1060191.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

Now I was feeling enlivened again! I started to appreciate the pine tree forests. I even stopped at one point when I saw a Walmart plastic shopping bag floating around and grabbed it and stuffed it in my pocket for later disposal - it was too pretty to see it deflowered by plastic!

I passed a few riders and was passed by others (I did wander how stronger riders managed to get behind me given my lengthy lunch stop). Several times the road had corners that had reveals of the summit to show how close I was getting.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eBNdHrXRpsZT30kKAA4Rg9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-TT9gUyiHOwA/UB__OmH9EzI/AAAAAAAAtMo/A-9l0HdTeIo/s800/P1060193.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

The grade was very easy - consistently 4-7% - it would make a great hammer climb if done fresh.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cUqOfCIuYtGmlBstXh01KtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-QqP4-F-OsSs/UB__XCNhSHI/AAAAAAAAtNA/Bet5Wv5ycPk/s800/P1060195.jpg" height="800" width="600" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

The ride planners had anticipated the heat and provided two rest stops on the climb. I rode past the first one, still with plenty of water but stopped at the second, mostly because I had to use the rest room. I took the opportunity to eat a little and refill one bottle.

About a mile from the summit, I passed this very interesting sight which, I assume, is the result of an avalanche

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/bxBMot6nWZ78j3IcYf-5A9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8Lwd0AkvcAg/UB__YnTNeqI/AAAAAAAAtNc/vhuJwPGMyg4/s800/P1060198.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

Finally, in cooler air, I reached the summit to applause and cheers from the volunteers

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/z3bJOC-_JB_CAD-ynlY9WdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-VzumykiLR00/UB__ZgTWsSI/AAAAAAAAtNw/4xMSdNw0gz0/s800/P1060200.jpg" height="600" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

Appropriate celebrations were had. I had taken a leisurely 1:56 hrs to cover the 13.4 miles, 4070' climb, but in the end had enjoyed the climb at that pace.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0Tn0S_do-X_N9iiX6LSaOtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-fbXRzL2r0eg/UB__aI-A1DI/AAAAAAAAtSg/ODsOPelYB0M/s800/P1060202.jpg" height="800" width="628" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/106734738449712481100/MtShastaSummitCentryAug2012?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Mt Shasta Summit Centry - Aug 2012</a></td></tr></table>

Even though it was literally all downhill from here to the end, I rested up here for while, soaking in the view of the summit and cheering on some other summiters.

People raved about the big descent at the end of the ride, but quite frankly I didn't think it was going to be that great since it was a road built for speed so had little technical challenge. But I hadn't counted on the speed it was possible to get which made some of the tighter corners quite exciting.

As I started down, I somehow came up upon a convey of about 8 cars going quite slowly. That was annoying so I stopped and gave them a couple of minutes to get ahead. Clearly, Strava honors were not on my mind for this descent as subtracting those stopped minutes would have won me a top 10 spot.

*The end* - 5:11pm, 138.5 mi

So I did enjoy the descent more than I had expected. The speeds were high and I worked on perfecting my aero, non-pedaling position and got some good results. The tight corners were fast and I challenged myself to hit them without nervous speed-scrubbing. When I descend, I tend to favor one leg position (left forward) and I noticed my leg getting sore being held in this position, so worked on being comfortable with my legs reversed. 

I rolled into the City Park at 5:11pm, put my bike in the car and went to eat. I heard someone talking about taking a swim in the river, so after eating (salad, lasagne and a cookie) went to check it out. It turned out to be quite a hike to the river, so I just wiped down and changed then hit the road for the drive home.

Great ride. I'd compare it with the Death Ride in its length and the size and altitude of its climbs, but with better views and the advantage that you never have to SAG if you decide to call it a day - just turn around and it's nearly all downhill to the end from any point.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great report. I made an attempt on it 2 years ago. Skipped Castle Lake as I had only a few hours of sleep the night before, started at 6:30am, and had to immediately drive the 5 hours home to catch a plane to New York after the ride. Had a great time though.

The rest stop you passed on the way up to Shasta is the best one. They had ice cold Mountain Dews that pretty much give you a turbo boost to the top. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, great ride and report! Thanks for taking the time to write it and to take and post the pictures. I really enjoyed it!

I haven't been road riding that long but a lot of what you wrote matches what I've experienced in my short roadie carreer. I can really related to the white truck-driving cyclist hater, the Garmin battery paranoia on long days, picking up some trash becasue it just doesn't belong and also the food intake debate(*). Also loved the pic of the town with your favorite name, lol.

Are you riding with a power meter, I take it? Is that something you'd recommend (those things are pricey!).


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, your pictures and log really capture the ride! I was about 10 minutes behind you from start to finish; we must have overlapped at the longer stops. My steed was a 26 year old Specialized Sequoia painted green and I wore my 2008 Death Ride jersey. Even though the third climb was the shortest, not having had enough to eat and drink, it was the one that felt the toughest. After a couple of sandwiches at the lunch stop, I recovered and finished strong for myself. BTW we were able to stay for a few days before to hike and swim, and would have been happy to stay longer; it's a wonderful region.


----------



## Bostic (Nov 17, 2008)

Excellent report and pictures! It was a toss up for this or Mt. Tam double and opted for the latter to get in my third double for the year. Next year though for sure I want to ride this as well as Climb to Kaiser.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

xls said:


> Are you riding with a power meter, I take it? Is that something you'd recommend (those things are pricey!).


Yep.. Powertap hub. Neuvationcycling.com was having a sale a while back (around $700, IIRC, for a hub and a custom-built wheel). I was hanging out for the Garmin power meter but they went and priced it way too high.

I bought a book on training with power but I haven't really got into doing that yet. But I find it incredibly useful on very long rides for metering. When you're fresh at the start of a ride, it's easy to go out too hard, because it feels easy, and "burn all your matches". At that point, I use the power meter to stick to a (lower) target.

I've also found it useful when riding into the wind. I've always had motivation problems into the wind because it feels like I'm working so hard to maintain speed (and I am). But I use the power meter to keep a constant output and just don't worry about speed.

Late in big rides, the meter will help motivate me to put more effort out despite feeling tired. If I seem to want to ride at 200W I might tell myself to try and keep it at 220W for a while and see if it's sustainable.

And, of course, there's the sheer curiosity of knowing how much power you can put out on a short KOM attempt, or sprint.

Unless you race, I don't see the return on paying over $1,000 for a power meter, but if you can find them cheaper, it's a very useful tool.



Bostic said:


> this or Mt. Tam double and opted for the latter to get in my third double for the year. Next year though for sure I want to ride this as well as Climb to Kaiser


Mt Tam Double is a fantastic ride. It was my strongest ride last year and I have very fond memories of it!

I did Climb to Kaiser this year as well (thought I'd get it and Shasta done while the Triple Crown Stage Race was focused on SoCal); do it if you get the chance. It's a totally different ride to anything else - nearly all of the climbing is done in 60 miles of the course - you just don't get that with many other rides.

Alta Alpina 8 is on my list for next year as well as whatever the Triple Crown Stage Race chooses for its stages.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks ratpick! A coworker who's really into doubles thinks that a power-meter should be the first (and possibly/probably only) 'upgrade'. 

I really like getting home after a tiring ride and geek out looking at the 'data' collected by my garmin. Power meter data will probably make it even more interesting. Maybe Santa will bring me one this year.


----------

